# ThinQer66 and ThinQer33 non-lead sinker



## tomc1950 (Jan 20, 2014)

A friend from overseas showed me a very nicely designed non-lead sinker that I can't find anywhere. Called ThinQer33 (and 22 and 66), anyone heard of this brand? Was a clever design.


----------

